# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  استفاده از فونت در چاپگر

## ابی بنی حسینی

برادران عزیز با سلام
من جدیدا با این تالار آشنا شدم. یک سئوال داشتم در تالارهای دیگه جواب نگرفتم شاید شما بتونید کمکم کنید چون بچه هایی که با محیط سی کار میکنن مخصوصا تو محیط داس باید جوابی برای سئوالم داشته باشن.
یک فونت را با فرمان copy filename.fnt prn/b میشه به رم چاپگر فرستاد. سئوال من اینه:
فونتی رو که به چاپگر فرستادم چطوری  به عنوان فونت پیش فرض به چاپگر معرفی کنم تا بعد از اون هنگام چاپ گزارشات ازش استفاده کنم؟ متشکرم

----------

